# Inka Bause - shoot (pokies) 1x



## walme (18 Nov. 2010)

​


----------



## Iberer (18 Nov. 2010)

Bitte mehr !!


----------



## stonewall (18 Nov. 2010)

Tolles Bild !!!

Danke


----------



## miefk (18 Nov. 2010)

das ist ja schon eine Weile her...


----------



## Franky70 (18 Nov. 2010)

Hammer...
...und Sichel, heisser Feger war...ok, ist sie immer noch. 
Danke.


----------



## posemuckel (18 Nov. 2010)

Franky70 schrieb:


> ...und Sichel



Ist glaub ich eher ein Zirkel.


----------



## Franky70 (18 Nov. 2010)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Ist glaub ich eher ein Zirkel.


Ja, sorry...fiel mir auch gleich auf, war aber zu faul zum editieren.


----------



## Bro67x (18 Nov. 2010)

Danke für das Bild, es leben die 80er


----------



## namor66 (18 Nov. 2010)

super bild, vielen dank!


----------



## simba666 (18 Nov. 2010)

lang, lang ist es her


----------



## solefun (18 Nov. 2010)

Hübsch, aber grausliche Frisur - heute gefällt sie mir viel besser.


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2010)

danke für das Bild


----------



## aloistsche (18 Nov. 2010)

sexy


----------



## cam1003000 (19 Nov. 2010)

Super, Danke


----------



## Riki (19 Nov. 2010)

süss


----------



## zwockel (21 Nov. 2010)

jaja und heute die bauern verückt machen


----------



## Weltenbummler (21 Nov. 2010)

Inka hat eine tolle Figur.


----------



## sigi_ (28 Nov. 2010)

Fast nicht zu erkennen


----------



## termi5 (28 Nov. 2010)

scharfe Braut


----------



## hanniball64 (29 Nov. 2010)

das ist ja geil


----------



## prediter (29 Nov. 2010)

der hammer danke!


----------



## eibersberger (29 Nov. 2010)

nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kenzo (29 Nov. 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## oonline (30 Nov. 2010)

wow, nicht schlecht!


----------



## vibfan (30 Nov. 2010)

super bild, vielen dank!!!


----------



## pofan (30 Nov. 2010)

:thumbup: ganz schön frostig im osten :thumbup:


----------



## starliner (30 Nov. 2010)

nette nippel!


----------



## herbie123 (2 Dez. 2010)

absolut heiss! gibts mehr davon?


----------



## donnergott611 (2 Dez. 2010)

oh mein gott - inka war schon in zonezeiten ein heißer feger. schade, dass man von dieser zeit nicht mehr so viele fotos bekommt???!!


----------



## regneisi (3 Dez. 2010)

Super Gutes Bild Gefällt mir einfach Gut die dame


----------



## Unser (3 Dez. 2010)

Mehr von der " Sandkasten" Inka sehr sexy:thumbup:


----------



## shy (8 Dez. 2010)

Danke


----------



## klauschen (11 Dez. 2010)

merci


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2010)

Danke sehr


----------



## t_heleine (12 Dez. 2010)

Ja ja. der kalte Osten!


----------



## harry900 (12 Dez. 2010)

:thumbup:

Vielleicht gibt's in der Tat mehr ? Der picname hat immerhin eine _7 
am Ende pleas09


----------



## sixkiller666 (12 Dez. 2010)

danke fürs pic


----------



## Pretender (12 Dez. 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sehr SEXY

Pretender


----------



## volver (12 Dez. 2010)

Klasse Foto. Vorallem der Hintergrund.


----------



## NAFFTIE (12 Dez. 2010)

WOW mehr von ihr bitte


----------



## schlossghost (6 Jan. 2011)

Von ihr tauchen immer wieder tolle Photos auf


----------



## Nordic (6 Jan. 2011)

HOT!!!! Danke!


----------



## bimimanaax (6 Jan. 2011)

nice pic
thx


----------



## paauwe (24 Jan. 2011)

Toller Fund! Danke!!!


----------



## aethwen (30 Jan. 2011)

ruhig mehr


----------



## Gooofey (6 Feb. 2011)

tolle sache


----------



## geggsen (6 Feb. 2011)

Klasse Frau
Vielen Dank


----------



## igo01 (8 Feb. 2011)

Danke


----------



## lucktw2004 (8 Feb. 2011)

Danke !!


----------



## Dietermanfred (8 Feb. 2011)

Manta Manta! haha, geil Danke!


----------



## redcelica (9 Feb. 2011)

...jaja die guten alten Zeiten...is immer noch ne Hübsche:thumbup:


----------



## herbie123 (10 Feb. 2011)

Schaut was gleich!


----------



## G3GTSp (11 Feb. 2011)

sexy Bild von Inka ,danke


----------



## medamana (12 Feb. 2011)

ganz schöne Mähne!


----------



## Antz71 (21 Feb. 2011)

Es Leben die 80er


----------



## LBJ23 (27 Feb. 2011)

klasse outfit und ein super heißer hintern!


----------



## Gourmeggle (27 Feb. 2011)

Schönes Bild, auch wenn es etwas älter ist.


----------



## chris0580 (27 Feb. 2011)

oh mein gott


----------



## tigger70 (27 Feb. 2011)

was würde mario barth sagen???na is dir kalt???




sie würde antworten.....neeeee bin geil


----------



## ramone (30 Mai 2011)

ihr arsch ist heute immernoch knackig


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Juli 2011)

Das die da drüben in der zone heisse mädels hatten wust ich aber das die fürs westfernsehn hinterher so .......wurden ne ne ne ne ​


----------



## lisaplenske (4 Juli 2011)

WOW - tolle süsse kleine Dinger !


----------



## neman64 (5 Juli 2011)

:thx: für das tolle ältere Bild von Inka


----------



## Torben76 (4 Aug. 2011)

sehr schönes Foto


----------



## ErichHonecker (4 Aug. 2011)

Erich´s Lampenladen gibts auch nicht mehr..........., besser wäre es Sie würde nicht immer solche dämlichen Sendungen moderieren.............


----------



## nigel_11 (7 Aug. 2011)

Inka könnten sie gerne häufiger im TV zeigen...


----------



## BlueLynne (7 Aug. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Ja, sorry...fiel mir auch gleich auf, war aber zu faul zum editieren.



es heißt aber doch "Hammer und Sichel" ????

und nicht "Hammer und Zirkel"


----------



## sniper-elite (13 Aug. 2011)

tolles bild :WOW:


----------



## barnes2002de (28 Okt. 2011)

nett


----------



## d_aqui (15 Nov. 2011)

ach du schande


----------



## giugiu81 (15 Nov. 2011)

sexy


----------



## larsiboy72 (15 Nov. 2011)

wow danke für inka


----------



## Mister_Mike (17 Nov. 2011)

Inka sollte mal was Aktuelles machen....


----------



## JimmyZeePrime (6 Jan. 2012)

Hach, das waren Zeiten . . .


----------



## harry006 (13 Jan. 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## Ch_SAs (14 Jan. 2012)

:thx: für die süße Inka.


----------



## Mampfer (30 März 2012)

Noch immer eine schöne Frau!


----------



## 6Kev94 (30 März 2012)

bitte mehr,kann nicht genug von ihr sehen, daaaaaaaaaaaaaanke!


----------



## derzar (11 Apr. 2012)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> es heißt aber doch "Hammer und Sichel" ????
> 
> und nicht "Hammer und Zirkel"



Neee neee! Hammer und Sichel ist als Symbol des Arbeiter- und Bauernstaates bei den Russen gewesen. Die DDR hatte Hammer (Arbeiter), Zirkel (Intelligenz/Ingenieure) und Ährenkranz (Bauern).

Oh mann war ich damals in sie verliebt...jetzt zeigt sich wieder, warum.


----------



## wurlitzer (15 Okt. 2012)

:thx:


prediter schrieb:


> der hammer danke!



nicht schlecht hat mir gefallen super weiter so


----------



## elbefront (15 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Inka...


----------



## Norty2010 (15 Okt. 2012)

Echter Knaller, danke..........


----------



## Ayran (26 Okt. 2012)

Inka, du bist einfach nur süss


----------



## deacero (26 Okt. 2012)

Bei der Inka, da winkta


----------



## blacksurgeon (26 Okt. 2012)

Hammer Foto!


----------



## Jone (27 Okt. 2012)

lang ist es her. Danke für das heiße Retro


----------



## icke1x (27 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## nettmark (30 Okt. 2012)

... eigentlich ganz hübsch...., doch, wenn sie den Mund aufmacht ........urgh .....


----------



## bergmann_cb (30 Okt. 2012)

Super Bild. Danke.


----------



## Riki (30 Okt. 2012)

Danke danke


----------



## Yoshi (30 Okt. 2012)

So könnte sie sich viel häufiger zeigen.


----------



## jtpop (5 Nov. 2012)

Schöne Erinnerung an Inka


----------



## profisetter (14 Mai 2013)

danke schön fürs posten


----------



## junk99 (16 Mai 2013)

Wie niedlich!


----------



## Tankov (16 Mai 2013)

Super, danke


----------



## macsignum (16 Mai 2013)

Ach ja, damals.


----------



## troublemaker68 (16 Mai 2013)

jaja, damals :thx:


----------



## BerlinFr (17 Nov. 2013)

Oh, war mir ja völlig unbekannt. Dankeschön


----------



## stier44 (17 Nov. 2013)

Super! Danke für Inka. Kannte ich auch noch nicht!
:thx:


----------



## taz809 (17 Nov. 2013)

Danke für das schöne bild!


----------



## knubbel15 (17 Nov. 2013)

Damals war sie noch eine süße Maus


----------



## Dingo Jones (17 Nov. 2013)

Wahnsinn, richtig weiblich. Nicht wie heutzutage mit dieser Buben Frisur.


----------



## the zottel (18 Nov. 2013)

boa hätte sie fast nicht erkannt


----------



## Stoney234 (3 Jan. 2014)

war abzusehen das sie ne hübsche wird


----------



## bst5 (4 Jan. 2014)

damals war sie noch heiss !


----------



## caseyx (9 Jan. 2014)

So kannte ich sie noch gar nicht


----------



## denkki (17 Mai 2014)

sieht ja heiß,aus


----------



## lonewolf2014 (19 Juni 2014)

Inka kann sich sehen lassen!


----------



## BrownSugar (30 Juli 2014)

Wow, toll! Danke


----------



## panter50 (8 März 2015)

immer schön


----------



## Chris Töffel (29 März 2015)

Danke für dieses Foto aus fast vergessenen Zeiten!


----------



## pisano97 (13 Apr. 2015)

Die Frau ist ein Traum


----------



## kittypryde (15 Apr. 2015)

Absolut einfach schön!


----------



## donatol (15 Apr. 2015)

wundertolle frau! einfach schön


----------



## pug (16 Apr. 2015)

schade bild ist down.


----------



## Pat78 (21 Apr. 2015)

sehr nett :thx:


----------



## dooley242 (28 Apr. 2015)

pug schrieb:


> schade bild ist down.



Also ich habs gerade noch gesehen und es lohnt sich echt. 

:thx:


----------



## lesmona21 (9 Mai 2015)

walme schrieb:


> ​



seh schön anzusehen:thx:


----------



## Aspen0815 (31 Jan. 2016)

:-D Wie geil ist das denn.


----------



## RogaKamboga (31 Jan. 2016)

Gefällt, das Bild


----------



## frank63 (31 Jan. 2016)

Sie hat sich ganz schön verändert....


----------



## maeuserich (8 Feb. 2016)

Einfach super Figur:thx:


----------



## atomkoffer (3 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön!


----------



## The Watcher (3 Mai 2016)

Damals und heute ein Heissser Feger


----------



## IdFfAjHd09 (4 Mai 2016)

Die sah ja wirklich mal gut aus :thumbup:


----------



## waxweazle2001 (9 Okt. 2016)

Kann das Bild nochmal wieder irgendwer uppen? Wäre super Danke!!


----------

